# A review of X-Feed (Standalone crossfeed)



## wordsworth

A review of X-Feed

 X-Feed has been designed and built by PinkFloyd (head-fi.org member)

 X-feed as you might have guessed is a crossfeed device. What makes this different to other crossfeed devices is that it works as a passive (not power supply needed) standalone device and has nothing fancy, simply RCA in and RCA out. The X-feed is also small and very sturdy.

 My test kit is:
 Philips 963SA (Upsampled to 192)
 Supermini v5 12 volt walwart
 HD580
 Ety ER4P
 Cambridge Audio “Pacific” 1m Interconnect
 Thor 3m interconnect

 Test Music
 Beatles - “the blue album” 1967 -1970
 Michael Nyman – The Essential Michael Nyman Band
 Doves – The Last Broadcast
 Jan Garbarek & The Hilliard Ensemble – Officium

 As this is a “quick” review it will only be selected tracks from the above. And of course all my views are based on my equipment with my own ears. Please also take into account that the Thor interconnect and Cambridge audio interconnect sound very different and having to use them together could effect the overall sound.


 The Essential Michael Nyman Band and The X-Feed Effect: 

 First up is The Essential Michael Nyman Band. If you are unfamiliar with his work, he wrote the piano soundtrack and is considered a “minimalist” composer. He uses amped instruments along with violins, cellos and saxophones. The music tends to be very rhythmic and pulsing. The instruments tend to play overlapping tunes in a repetitive fashion which leads to very complicated music.

 With the x-feed the sound becomes lighter more airy with a more cohesive feel. However the sound does not push at you like before or extenuate individual instruments reducing a small amount of detail. The sound no longer craves your attention so much and becomes less heavy and pressurised. You honestly feel you could listen for hours. So if you are reading a book or working you can have great sounding music that doesn’t distract you quite as much. With The Essential Michael Nyman Band you do lose a little of the feel for the rhythmic pulse and complexity of the music but it becomes easier it listen to for prolonged periods. However if you want to listen to just the music and hear every detail and feel the push and weight of the music then you will enjoy it more without the x-feed

 Doves – The Last Broadcast and The X-Feed Effect:

 The last broadcast is a rhythmic indie sound. Again like Nyman it has repetitive themes. The drums and guitar are quite important in this type of music as it is used to create the infectious rhythm.


 With the X-feed you can notice a slight reduction in volume, however in my case this could be down to using 2 differing interconnects. With The Last Broadcast some of the darkness it lost and you do miss some of the forcefulness of the music. Again you get the benefits of reduced separateness of the instruments, but you do miss the effect of the drums and guitar working in harmony to create the driving rhythms. I feel you are less likely to feel the benefits of the x-feed with this type of music. But the x-feed does reduce the likelihood of headphone fatigue.


 Jan Garbarek & The Hilliard Ensemble – Officium and The X-Feed Effect: 

 Officium is Gregorian Chart sung by The Hilliard Ensemble with Jan Garbarek playing Saxophone. I always enjoy the mix of the 2 sounds. The group harmonies of the vocals with the almost freeform of the sax. I always felt it had an almost eastern sound that relaxes whilst still making you pay attention to the music.

 When you add the X-feed the sound of the Hilliard Ensemble and the Sax seem to come more together, not just positionally but harmonically. The sound is smoother and loses some of that eastern feel. But the sound is gentler which soothes and relaxes. However I feel the X-feed has changed the vocals, leading to a loss in much of the echo that comes from singing in a large cathedral. Personally I believe the music is better without the x-feed. 


 Beatles - “the blue album” 1967 -1970 and The X-Feed Effect: 

 Well most of you should know the Beatles so not much of an introduction. However it is important to remember that the Beatles material is recorded in the early days of stereo and so it suffers from quite an extreme form of stereo with overlapping sounds happing in isolation through both channels.

 Well this is where you thank god for the x-feed. It truly comes into its own with extreme stereo recordings. The instruments suddenly become closer and more harmonious. The instruments still come through on the channel they were on before but seem to be now at the front of soundstage (head) instead of at the sides. Truly these pieces of music have to be listened to with a crossfeed, it just makes them so much more enjoyable and gives a greater feel for the music as a whole. I definitely recommend the x-feed when used with music containing extreme stereo.

 Conclusion:

 Well I have hoped to show a rounded view with different types of music though I am aware that some of the negative elements I noticed with the x-feed could have been produced by having to use the Cambridge Audio interconnect.

 What is apparent from the results to me is that using a crossfeed is very beneficial to certain types of music, namely those from the sixties that contain more extreme stereo. But also that using the x-feed can also depend on your environment and whether you wish to make the music less distracting and reduce headphone fatigue, as would often be the case at work. 

 What makes the x-feed special is that it is standalone, very solid, passive, can work with any amp or source and importantly the cost. Buying a specialist amp with crossfeed can cost a bit and limit you to using that amp, however with the x-feed the cost is only £35 (about $55 - $60, at time of writing) shipped and it has no dependency on any one amp. For what it offers in sound and flexibility it is a great buy and I believe everyone should have one tucked away somewhere ready for use on those fatiguing albums or for work. All in all I thoroughly recommend it.

 Thanks for reading this, it is not the best review but I am sure others that have bought the x-feed will add there own comments and probably articulate them much better.

 In an attempt to explain how it changes the sound I have included 2 very basic images representing the sound of Eleanor Rigby without x-feed and with x-feed.







 Wordsworth


----------



## wordsworth

I don't know how to do multi attachments so here is the the image of Elenor Rigby with X-Feed






 Wordswoth


----------



## wordsworth

Just check my Cambridge Audio Cable with Officium without the x-feed and it also had a reduction in the big cathedral sound (the non x-feed tests were done with the Thor interconnect) which leads me to believe that some of what I heard with the X-feed is down to the cables. As I have a mixed setup without currently a home amp (awaiting delivery) I am hoping someone with a better setup with be able to give a more accurate view of the x-feed.

 Also as a rule I really enjoy using the x-feed and often leave it in regardless of the music I am playing as I believe in most cases the benefits definetly outweigh any negaive aspects.

 Wordsworth


----------



## Czilla9000

How much does it cost, and where does one buy it?


 Thanks for the review BTW.


----------



## wordsworth

The x-feed costs £35 (about $55 - $60, at time of writing) shipped. If you PM PinkFloyd he will build one for you. PinkFloyd only builds these as a hobby and make no profit on them. You can see pics of the x-feed at:

http://freespace.virgin.net/borders.break/x-feed.htm

 Wordsworth


----------



## archosman

Cheat like this my man...


----------



## wordsworth

Thanks archosman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pity I didn't spell Eleanor corrently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

I've got Echoes so I will have to try it on that. I agree with what you said pinkfloyd, on many pieces of music you won't lose anything using an x-feed but gain a considerable reduction in headphone fatigue. Some other pieces of music you might loose something but it will never be to considerable and the benefits (especially if you plan to listen to your headphones for a lonf time) will often outweigh what you loose. As it is standalone you can use it on any amp, which maybe at work or only for particular albums, its up to you.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

I get to use to calling people by their handle, though I tend to remember their real name when I PM them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers for the x-feed Mike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark
 (wordsworth)


----------



## Rose

I have to agree with Wordsworth totally. The X- Feed makes an amazing difference to Beatles listening, even to an amateur like myself  Mike (Pink Floyd) has created an amazing little gadget which really and truly works. Well Done PF , every headphone user should have one of these


----------



## Nigel

When Mike announced he had been working on a crossfeed filter specifically
 designed to be used with Musical Fidelity's X-Cans series one thought came
 to my mind, "Must Have." In my set up, I had been using the Jan Meir circuit
 from the Headwise projects site, "An Enhanced-Bass Natural Crossfeed
 Filter," for the past few years. Paradoxically, this seemed to make
 headphone listening more enjoyable, less fatiguing but with a small trade
 off in overall sound quality. Instead of the flat imaging headphones
 sometimes offer, the Meir filter subtly brought the imaging to the front of
 your head, albeit with a vastly reduced soundstage. However, the music lost
 none of it's emotional impact, & I just plugged it in & forgot about it
 until I read intriguingly about Mike's X-Feed. 
 Now, logic dictates that any filter & every mechanical & electrical
 connection installed in the audio signal path has a detrimental effect on
 sound quality but as most headphone users know, an important factor in
 listening enjoyment is presentation & comfort. Basically, it's no use having
 a superb sounding pair of cans if you have to take them off after fifteen
 minutes suffering a headache. So, as with most things in life, an acceptable
 compromise is the order of the day. The question was, how much of a compromises would the X-Feed be?
 Well, rest assured, listening to music through headphones via the X-Feed is a
 musical pleasure. In fact to my ears it's very close to using no crossfeed
 installed, without the aforementioned listener fatigue. Subjectively, the
 soundstage seems vast, very spatial with superior well focused three
 dimensional stereo images. The stereo spread does exactly that but ever so
 slightly in front of the normal headphone listening soundstage. It doesn't
 seem to colour the sound & music flows with drive, sounding better sorted.
 You get the impression that instruments & voices sound just as rich & smooth
 with better separation. The insertion loss of this filter is very low & this
 inspires confidence in it's potential matching capabilities. No fatigue
 perceptible when grooving for long periods either.
 As an afterthought, the only reservation I have with the X-Feed is a slight
 trade off with bass performance. The bass seems less powerful & less
 enriched with detail & slam. Knowing Mike, he'll be hard at work perfecting
 a 'Bass Enhanced" version of the product. However, judging by the X-Feed's
 reasonable cost & attractive results I was correct in assuming "Must Have."
 The X-Feed was a must have before I had it & it's a must have in my system
 now I've got it. As headphone listening accessories go this is one that
 really works. I would encourage you to try this little wonder."
 5 / 5 sound for the pound rating.
 Nigel.


----------



## Nigel

I stand by that endorsment. The X-Feed is a must have & I would be gutted listening to 'phones without it.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## SumB

Interesting! Are there plans for an enhanced-bass version?


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

Personally I find the bass untouched by the x-feed. If you are happy with your bass as you hear it now, you will be happy with it using the x-feed

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

Some extra comments, which I wrote as a reply to a PM,

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 I have tried the x-feed with pop/rock, classical and jazz.

 One thing none of them lacked with the x-feed is bass. I couldn't notice any drop off. I find no thinning or lessening of the signal using the x-feed and don't normally have to alter the volume after adding the x-feed.

 Just to point out there is no switch to by pass the x-feed.

 One other point of note: these listening tests were done using a better amp, namely Aos’s Sostenuto and the HD580.

 On classical music: On music with 1 to 10 instruments I think the x-feed sounds great and removes headphone fatigue without spoiling the music. With more instruments (orchestras) sometimes I feel it get a little crowded. I felt this most with Beethoven's 9th which has a lot going on. I think most amps and headphones would struggle with Beethoven's 9th even without the addition on a crossfeed, I know mind do. Also on choral music I found the voices didn't quite standout as they use too.

 Pop/Rock: Most of the pieces I listen to sounded fine with the x-feed. I felt it fell down more with bands like The Doves which is rhythmically driven music which needs separation between the drum, bass and guitars to get the full effect, with the x-feed it just started to get a bit muddied which started to covered the vocals .

 Jazz: Well I did enjoy listening to the x-feed with jazz, but the sound it different compared to when the x-feed is not used. Jazz I personally think needs separation of the instruments to hear it at its best. When using the x-feed you just missed some of the minute details. But again you are able to enjoy it for longer.

 Personally I leave the x-feed in for most music and find I more inclined to remove it for particular albums (which is not often) not genres.

 I feel you will either leave it in all the time or only plug it in on particular albums that have extreme stereo. 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## Nigel

Hi Pinkie,

 Regarding the X-Feed bass issue. Perhaps it was the music I was listening to at the time but I feel the bass aspect of the performance is OK. Maybe not as enriched as the Meier version but more than satisfying. I'm totally satisfied with the unit & I would be pleasantly surprised if headphone listening gets much better than this. Maybe the Hart Williams amp will improve things but I'm not too sure. My set up at the moment sounds fabulous.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## robert

Quote:


 _Originally posted by SumB _
*Interesting! Are there plans for an enhanced-bass version? * 
 

i've been using a HeadRoom Home for sometime, and it has a switch to boost treble. been no mention of reduced treble when using this X-Feed. is this circuit materially different from the one built by HeadRoom?


----------



## wordsworth

I've experienced no problems with treble using the x-feed.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## mahkook

I just received my x-feed from pinkfloyd today...... along with my new cardas replacement cable.... the two together after just a few minutes trial are heaven on earth.( I couldn't resist trying them as soon as they arrived... even though I was late for work) My initial impressions are that this little device is great! I can easily see how earlier posts state that they can now listen for hours. It made one particular recording by Livingston Tayor that was impossible to listen to before on cans is now very enjoyable. 


 I will post a more complete review in a few days after I have everything burned in..... but for now, my opinion is that this is worth every cent! Thanks Pinkfloyd!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## Duncan

I received an X-Feed from Mike this morning...

 You know what Mike... I hate you!! (in the nicest possible way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Your little box has now confirmed what I feared... That I shouldn't have sold my Sennheiser HD600 & Cardas cable on...

 I only have the HD565s now, and even with the X-Feed not being 'burnt-in' properly... this little box has really done some magic to the Sennheiser sound... They sound totally different, totally brilliant when compared to anything else that I have...

 Great work on a great little package... Once its burnt in properly (probably next weekend) I'll add another review to the collection for this unit, but already I can tell its in my system to stay


----------



## FCJ

I've been using Mike's X-Feed for about a week now and it's a wonder. I've been using it with the Gilmore v 1.0 (Audioquest Corals in-between), the Philips 963SA, and either the Sony 3000 or the Sony 1700. 

 I'm familar with crossfeed in general, since I have the Corda HA-2 (and have had the HA-1 as well as a couple of HeadRoom units). Mike's unit brings similar results, in that overall listening is more relaxed (and can be done for longer periods of time with less fatigue). I agree with an earlier comment that the X-Feed mitigates detail a bit (especially given that the Gilmore is a detailed and neutral amp), but it's more of a "bloom" to the sound than anything really subtractive. Also, overall soundstage seems wider (which is tough to do with the 3Ks, since they have a wide soundstage to begin with). Overall, the X-Feed works as promised, and for the money presents one of the best price/value pieces of gear out there.

 Great job, Mike! I may be coming back for a second one soon.


----------



## wordsworth

Agree with what Duncan (I mainly use the x-feed with the HD580's) and FCJ said. For me it is one of the best buys you can make to improve your listening experience. Personally I tend to leave the x-feed in all the time. When I don't use it I now find I can only listen to music with the HD580 for a short period of time.

 Thanks Mike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark


----------



## Duncan

After allowing my X-Feed to burn in for the past 36 hours, things are really smooth now...

 I can't believe how cool this little box is, listening to Garbage, Shirley Mansons voice is oh so sexy, and oh so integrated into the centre of the soundstage, with the instruments positioned more centrally in front of the head, but there is a new air there too... I can't quite describe it yet, I really need to think about this before I do my 'full review'... Hmm, definetly one of the best 'tweaks' i've ever tried though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was always a sceptic of 'cross feed', thinking it would take away from the music... I have no idea how strong / weak this little box is, when compared to the HeadRoom / Corda / META implementations... but, whatever the score... I'm a new Cross-Feed convert!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## Nigel

Wow, look what I found!!!



http://freespace.virgin.net/borders.break/xfmk3.htm

 If that sounds as good as it looks, gimmee one now.


----------



## wordsworth

Looks pretty cool, slightly less portable, but the question will be how well it sounds. Just hope it doesn't sound _too_ much better, as I am not sure what I would do with 2 x-feeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mark


----------



## Gallaine

I've been resisting getting any more stuff for my headphone rig, but you guys are just relentless with all the good reviews of PinkFloyd's X-Feed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And now you have to tell me there is a new improved version!

 I guess resistance is futile. I've just sent PinkFloyd a request for pricing and more info. At least his stuff is reasonably priced (well, I guess that is the understatement of the year). The problem is that I have to get another pair of HGS Silver Lace now. It just never stops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Uncledan

After I read the review of X-Feed, I want to try how X-Feed sound. However, I am worry about one thing, which is how does it effect the sound if we use 2 IC (even 3 IC if we have DAC in the system) in the headphone system?

 If we include X-feed in our headphone system, we need:
 CD player => IC => X-Feed => IC => amp => headphone

 If we have DAC, then it become:
 CD player => IC => DAC => IC => X-Feed => IC => amp => headphone (woow, lots of cable!!)

 I am also wondering, do you guys think internal crossfeed will give better result? (such as, CORDA HA-2) Since it does not need one more IC in the system.

 Maybe it is stupid to ask above question.


----------



## Duncan

UncleDan...

 I'm currently running my system as so:

 CD -> Optical Cable -> MD (DAC) -> IC -> X-Feed -> IC -> Amp

 Lots of cabling, but I can't say that the quality of the sound is any lower... it hasn't just sloped away or anything...

 although I guess it would help if both my ICs were the same


----------



## dougbrad81

uncledan,
 i find an external crossfeed to be better than an internal one. the x-feed is a truly remarkable little device, as it doesn't seem to reduce the sound quality one bit. the internal crossfeed in my meta is to pronounce, and seems to affect the sound quality significantly.


----------



## Uncledan

Thanks for information!!!

 dougbrad81, you have the crossfeed builded in your META42 right, had you try meier/headroom crossfeed?

 I believe I will go get a X-Feed now. Oh god, after the bought of 963SA, I have to pay another $100 for X-Feed+IC. I don't want to get the bill from Visa next month.


----------



## dougbrad81

i've have never tried the meier/headroom crossfeed as i never had an amp by either sellers. but i do have a cmoy which has meier based crossfeed. the cmoy with crossfeed on was absolutly horrible to my ears. once again the crossfeed was just to pronounce. but i guess it all comes down to preference. I love the x-feed because it's effect is subtle, and the sound quality is not affected at all to my ear. the other crossfeed's i tried the effect was to pronounce.


----------



## Uncledan

Just ordered X-Feed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will write my review of this little device later.


----------



## Gallaine

Just received my X-Feed mk. III this morning! Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 The bad news is that I must wait until later next week to try it out - my interconnects are being re-terminated at the factory.


----------



## Duncan

I'm curious to hear, or read about the differences of the Mk II and Mk III side by side...


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## wordsworth

Looks very nice Mike and a lot more portable. And by the looks of it, it now comes with little rubber feet.

 Can't wait to read some reviews of the mark 3.

 Wordsworth


----------



## wordsworth

Quote:


 _from the website_ 
 It is housed in a bullet proof UK made solid aluminium case making it virtually indestructable. 
 

The x-feed has to be the most sturdily and indestructible item I have ever owned. It is certainly one item you don't have to treat with kid gloves.

 Wordsworth


----------



## Tomo

PinkFloyd -

 Your X-Feed has a long lost grand sire. Unfortunately it was ... decommissioned for parts scavenging. But it and Melos SHA-1 had a long lasting happy relationship. (I still have it's chasis though.)






 I am not using X-feed for sometime now. I kinda drifted away from X-feed stuffs.

 T


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## Tomo

Hey, I forgot.

 The porched parts were used for my CMOY amp. Then it too was decommissioned. Chasis was recycled for my new amp which I just build a week ago. But all the internals went to disposal except for my IC sockets. 

 The tiny black chasis now houses an acoustic filter. However, it too is waiting to be decommissioned. 

 Sob sob ... sad story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 T


----------



## wordsworth

As a little add on to the Mark 3, Mike has now managed to get the benefits of the Mark 3 into the compact steel case, which is very cool. And just for those who loath the idea of buying extra IC's he made a few with them attached. 

 If you fancy making the X-feed look nicer Mike sent me his comments on how to give it a better look and feel.

  Quote:


 You can also get hold of some 1200 grade wet and dry paper and sand the top of the aluminium case and then finish it off with some brasso wadding, it makes it look like it's a solid silver top and you can see your face in it. Finish it off with some car polish. 
 

http://freespace.virgin.net/borders.break/xfle.htm











 Wordsworth


----------



## Gallaine

I finally got my interconnects back. So, now, I'm kind of stuck. Which end of the X-Feed is input and which is the output? I don't even know if it matters. I'm embarrased to ask, but I gotta know


----------



## wordsworth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Gallaine _
*I finally got my interconnects back. So, now, I'm kind of stuck. Which end of the X-Feed is input and which is the output? I don't even know if it matters. I'm embarrased to ask, but I gotta know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Don't worry I ha tod ask the same thing when I got mine.

 I haven't used mine x-feed for a bit as my current amp is a DAC/amp so there is noway of connecting it up. However if I remember correct the orange sticker denotes input.

 I'm sure Mike will correct me if I am wrong.

 Mark


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Gallaine

Thanks. I've got it hooked up now. My interconnects only have 24 hours of burn-in but I'm going to go ahead and give the X-Feed a listen.


----------



## Uncledan

I just got my X-feed too!! Thanks PinkFloyd. 

 But I have one newbie question, which is left channel? Is it left channel in red?? I just want to make sure what I think is correct.

 Thanks


----------



## PinkFloyd

Edited


----------



## Uncledan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*As always, the left channel is black and the right channel is red. Your interconnects should be colour coded so connect red to red and black to black and everything should be ok 

 Please let me know how the X-Feed sounds once you've had an opportunity to listen to it Uncledan.

 Pinkie. * 
 

Alright, I will review the X-Feed after I get my Gilmore amp. But I still waiting for the amp to arrive.


----------



## venzuel00

Is the X-Feed based on the Linkwitz?


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Gallaine

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*The only explanation I give is: "it works" * 
 

It certainly does seem to work. I've been hesitant to post my impressions since my interconnects are still breaking in.

 I'll just say that in general when I listen with X-Feed it feels more like a live event than reproduced music. What I mean is, it is easier for me to imagine that the performers are in the same room with me. Now bear in mind that all of my upgrades over the past few months have contributed to this as well; X-Feed is simply another step toward my goal.

 X-Feed seems to give instruments better placement in the soundstage. One odd thing I did notice is a sort of echo that I had not heard before. _Serra Ona Noche_ is a kind of a reference disc for me. It was recorded in an old chapel and the soundstage is phenomenal. A solo woodwind opens track 2. It is panned far left and without X-Feed I don't recall hearing any kind of echo. When I listened last night there seemed to be a little bit of echo in the right channel. Since it is slight I can't be certain it isn't in the recording and I just didn't hear it before.

 Obviously, I need to do more listening. But, so far so good. The proof-in-the-pudding, so to speak, will likely turn out to be listening to it for several weeks and then taking it out and see if I miss it.


----------



## SumB

Thought I'd give this thread a bump and post some very preliminary impressions since Mike so graciously suggested it.

 For the interim I've had to slap another 1M run of these cheap, high-capacitance interconnects in the chain, so take everything I say with a grain of salt.

 But I will say that I like the X-Feed's crossfeed effect. It subtly fills in the gaps between those clusters of sounds outside the ears and in the forehead resulting in a more realistic image. And when I say subtle I mean it. When I first put it in the loop and played a song with an intro of acoustic guitar playing soley in the left channel I had a hard time discerning a difference. Soon thereafter when the rest of the band joined in it became clear - the black holes that formerly resided by my temples were now part of the acoustic space of the performance. 

 Now I was never one to be classify myself among those that gets fatigued by headphone listeing, but I have felt the stress on occasion, and the weird imaging is oft-present. The X-Feed nearly clears this all up. I say nearly, as there's still that odd sensation of an instrument playing behind an ear on some albums, and if you find extreme stereo separation an uncomfortable thing, you may be left wanting for a higher degree of crossfeed, as the X-Feed isn't going to dramatically reduce it.

 As for the effect it has tonally, there is no alteration of the frequency response whatsoever. There is, however a slight thickening of the sound, but it may very well be attributed to these interconnects I'm using. Some soundstage height and air is lost as a result, but again it could be the additional crummy cables and not the X-Feed's doing.

 Overall I'm pleased with it and anxious to hear it do its thing in a more ideal configuration.


----------



## venzuel00

Uncledan: can you post your impressions of Xfeed with the Gilmore?


----------



## Uncledan

I really want to post my review of X-Feed with Gilmore V2, HOWEVER, I am STILL waiting for the amp.

 hmmmmm...........


----------



## daycart1

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*Edited * 
 

re-edited!


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## BDA_ABAT

Just a quick impression of the X Feed as it sits in my rig as processed by my old ears and brain.

 It's good!!!!!

 The Xfeed sits between a Philips 963 and a MAD Ear+ and Etymotic ER4S or JVC HA DX3 (more JVC recently). Have not done extensive testing. Have not swapped out the X Feed repeatedly to attempt to articulate the impact of this device. Instead, I've mainly plugged it in and listened....

 Oh, sure, I swapped it in and out a few times after it first arrived. But a funny thing happened.... I became less concerned about finding out what exactly the differences were and instead just focused on the music. The sound is such that I don't really want to spend the time to swap cables, I just want to enjoy the music. Can't think of a better way to describe the impact on my system to my ears.

 Thanks Mike!

 Bruce


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Uncledan

Finally!!! I just got my Stax Omega II with 717amp, I will post my review of X-Feed III soon.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Gallaine

_Sera Una Noche_ was produced by MA Recordings. You can find specific information about each of their recordings by clicking on the link.

 I own several of their CDs. They all contain gorgeous music, well recorded.

 I've sold my MG Head to upgrade to either the RKV, Emmeline HR-2, or Gilmore V2SE. So, I will not will be able to provide more observations until I get a new amp. But, I will certainly try to remember to post my thoughts about X-Feed and whatever new amp I purchase.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## chadbang

After having used a Total Airhead for some months with the crossfeed on, I can't really get into using my Senn600s without crossfeed (I sold the TA). What I'd like would be a portable crossfeed unit with stereo mini-plugs in and out. Would that be possible to build? How small could it be made?


----------



## wordsworth

sijose has made one of these based on cmoy acoustic simulator (also the linkwitz crossfeed) it looks really cool and there would be no IC's but the only problem is how it works as the x-feed by pinkfloyd works great and is a plus to any system not a negative only to be used with extreme stereo like the beatles.

http://headwize2.powerpill.org/ubb/s...=4048&fdays=20 

 Wordsworth


----------



## chadbang

Thanks! That's exactly what I'm looking for. Now I have to contact sijosae!


----------



## Tomo

chadbang -

 Just so you know ... You might not like HD600 because your amp is no good. TA is made for some poorer headphones and you may be far better off with Supreme or Home. (Don't blame it straight on xfeeds. It ain't right.)

 HD600 needs some pretty good amps to drive them.

 T


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## chadbang

Right, thanks Pinkie.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Just received my X-feed today after some minor setback. I am sure Pinkie will agree. 
 After burning in for a couple of hours, I listened to Enya; Only Time and WOW!!! I have never heard such open sound stage before!! All the instruments and vocals are so well "spaced". None of the instruments or vocals jump at you, it just presents itself. The other thing I notice was the bass, it was much stronger and more defined then before.
 This is the best gadget I have bought. Best value for money. Highly recommended.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Just to share with everyone, a picture of Pinkie's great product, the X-Feed basking in glory on top of my Sudgen Headmaster with Chord Chrous Interconnects.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Yes I did, that is why the Sudgen is going....


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Yes Mike in my point of view, the XXX-can v2 really out performed the Sudgen after only 72 hrs of burn-in. And combined with the X-feed.... I guess you know the conclusion mate....

 Btw, there is another 428 hrs of burn in to go.... what else do I have to say?


----------



## wordsworth

That sounds like one hell of a upgraded x-can based on other people rather poor opinion of the device (not heard x-can or sugden) and the price difference between the 2.

 Mike just don't tell me it is better than the chiara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*After doing the mods (Caps and Mullards) I only had a brief audition Mark thanks to the Mullards arriving late. The MaXed_Can sure sounded superb! I cannot comment on a comparison between the Chiarra as I didn't have the time with the amp (MaXed-Can) plus it wasn't burnt in but when it left me it sounded pretty amazing.

 I'm sure Ben will be in a better position to describe the effect. The fact that his Sugden is on e-bay as we speak sure does speak volumes for the MaXed-Can.

 Mike. * 
 

BTW Mike are you sure you are not quiting your day job?


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Have not gotten any mail from you since the last mail from you, asking me if I had received the X-feeds. I am still in Leeds and in the porcess of packing my stuff, will be leaving for Ireland on Monday for a short trip. I will only be going back to Singapore on the 26th.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

Mike, hows the new X-feed sounding? I'm curious on how much improvement there has been since I bought mine, which is probably a MK1. I know quite a few people have the MK3 but not the MK1 or MK2 as well. Well maybe I will get tempted and splash out the £25 (about $40) for a MK3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The upgrading never stops at head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm... mk iv eh?

 Might be interested...

 Pinky... can you let me know when you only have two left, and i'll let you know if I want one or not

 Thanks a lot

 Duncan


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## london luke

Hi Mike

 Good to see you back.... Hope things are better.

 Well The Chirra full kit arrived last week and has been forwarded to RichardH to build. 

 As mentioned I want to follow any mods you do!!

 I would like an "X-feed."

 Is it possible the PCB section could be hard wired ito the kit so it becomes part of it inside the case?? Or do you think the kit offers a wide enough stage??

 My reason is..... It cuts down on cables etc and less boxes (even a small one!!) I want to keep it simple.

 Or could the kit have 2 x headphone sockets. 1. with the X feed and one without???


 Cheers.




 Luke


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## lengcm

Brought back 3 X-feeds for my fellow Singapore head-fier. Very good feedback from them.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## london luke

Hello Mike

 Ohter than a few pics... I have yet to see it!!

 Richard is doing a great jod building it. I understand he is going to use a new OPAMP thing... This is his little project at the moment.
 Few other mods.One been better heatsinks on some part!!

 I'm just the "Designer" at the moment!!

 But will let you know as soon as its finished

 Cheers 

 Luke


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## blessingx

Don't stop making them PinkFloyd!

 Recently I went four days without the X-Feed MKIII, and it was difficult. I swear once you're use to quality crossfeed, it's very hard to do without it. Nothing you do gets that soundstage back to sounding _right_.

 I pity a Head-Fi world where there are no inexpensive options for quality crossfeed.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

Hi Mike

 Sorry to hear your summer has improved much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad to see you are still making the x-feeds, which now must be quite different to my early one. However having the wonderful Chiarra I don't use the x-feed to often (still required for those extreme stereo recordings) which is a testament to the chiarra amp, but also to the fact I haven't got around to buying more IC's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## wordsworth

Well, when I get some more IC's might have to consider an upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , which I haven't had to do since I bought the chiarra.

 Wordsworth


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## london luke

Mike

 What version is mine??!! Looks very different to the V4. Mine has the 3 x yellow square things on the board. Is it worht me changing to the latest???

 Cheers 

 luke


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## dariusf

Still need to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the price the same on the new MK4 as it was on the MKIII? I did get extra pair of Outlaw cables just for it


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## dariusf

Great, can't wait! Wow the first one out the door with the official signature? I better hold on to this one, might be worth some major $$$ some day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully the Headmaster will be in around the same time so I can take the whole system to a whole new level. I hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I only had the time to actually listen to the system, now that we have the two new babies taking up all of the free time.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## dariusf

Hopefully soon I will be done with the major side projects and will finally have my new servers running so I can have some quality time with my headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm wondering if it would be worth wile to add crossfeed inside of the Headmaster. I might be talking to Carlo to get his upgrades for the Headmaster in the near future. Maybe he would agree to add your X-Feed board in to the signal path and a switch in front of the unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This would be nice


----------



## kartik

I just got my X-feed Mk4. I wonder what is the burn in time on the x-feed, because as of about 20 hours of listening I am not overwhelmed. If anything the soundstage appears much smaller and focussed. There also seems to be a significant dimunition of both the top end as well as the bottom. Just using the ADDAC passthrough of my sharp amp sounds better than using the X-feed. Any opiinons?


----------



## kartik

Maybe I am just one of the unfortunate fewwho prefers the extreme stereo separation to the effects of crossfeed. This is not as much fun as I had hoped.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## london luke

Bloody good English service for you.... Shame we dont see much of it in general here in UK!!


----------



## kartik

As per my pm to Mike, I am not griping. I'm sure this works really well. It might be that I just like an incredibly bright sound and just need some geting used to the x-feed. I would n't return it yet. Thanks anyway to Mike for the offer.


----------



## Duncan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kartik _
*Maybe I am just one of the unfortunate fewwho prefers the extreme stereo separation to the effects of crossfeed. This is not as much fun as I had hoped. * 
 

Personally I prefer flat stereo (standard) but I can certainly hear what Crossfeed aims to acheive... 

 ...Thats only because i've gone ten years with listening to 'phones in the 'conventional' way... maybe if I allowed myself more time to adjust..........

 ...Crossfeed as a phenomenen isn't for everyone... but for those it suits... this, as shown is a very well renowned unit...

 (I think I have the MKII version, if thats of any help / consolation to anyone)


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## bangraman

I er, *cough* took a de-potting compound to the Pinky X-Feed to duplicate it in my Max WART42 (damned Japanese eh? always nicking stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) parts of which are now a very crispy shade of brown due to a slight accident. 


 The Pinky X-feed effect is very subtle. I was quite averse to sticking even more resistors and capacitors in the signal path at first, but it does fully achieve what it sets out to do. That said I don't use it that often. 


 I haven't quite able to gauge whether it affects the listening fatigue levels on a positive way. What I'll do is probably to make an in-line one to listen portably, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## bangraman

Damn. I wondered where all that yellow fur came from.


 Oh, just a thought pinky but the standard design of whatever version it is I have could be built into something like a Hammond 1551GGY for use as an in-line unit for standard META users.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## chadbang

Hi Pink Floyd,
 I never heard back from the gent who built the portable crossfeed (forget his name now, it was a couple months ago). I'm just wondering: how small do you think you could make your crossfeed and could you make one with mini-plugs in and out? Sorry if I missed some technical point along the line that would prohibit this.

 I'm starting to get back into using my Senn 600s a bit and I really need crossfeed. I got used to it with my Airhead (theirs also boosted the bass, which, as a devoted basshead, I also liked). Listening without crossfeed the soundstage through cans is like, well, where the hell is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm used to my Spicas speakers throwing a tangible soundstage _directly before me_ and that's pretty much the way I'd say natural listening takes place. My old Airhead sort of did that for me, and now listening without crossfeed feels like Nick Cave and the Bad seeds are singing in the middle of brain. Huh? 

 Anyway, me needs me crossfeed, can you shrink your baby? Would a plastic case be a bad thing. I'm thinking portability.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## chadbang

That looks like a nice small one! No mini plug versions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand where your x-feed fits into the component chain. Between the source (CD, turntable) and the amp? That's all I can guess from the dual set of RCAs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How could I work yours with a portable set up? I guess I could even work with RCAs in and then eiter a miniplug or stand headphone jack out. But maybe yours is a different x-feed design and needs to work at line level only?

 This is the one you pointed out to me before and is sort of the arrangement I'm looking for

http://headwize2.powerpill.org/ubb/s...=4048&fdays=20

 Man, that guy sijiosae must have steady fingers. I wish I could get in touch with him, but no luck.


----------



## jeffro

I received the x-feed last week. After a little over a weekend of constant listening, I don't think I will ever listen to my headphone rig without this little silver box.

 I listen to Beyer 880's through both a MintMeta and a Marantz 2220 vintage amp. Before x-feed, I would have to take breaks from listening every hour or so due to the closed in feeling I would get. Since having the x-feed, I no longer need to take these breaks.

 I have found the x-feed effect is much more effective (sound is in front of me rather than engulfing me) in older recordings than newer ones. This makes sense considering the early stereo recordings are much different than today's.

 Cheers


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## dariusf

Well my MK4 is sitting at the post office since Friday. They will not leave it requiring a signature and I can't pick it up since they close at 4:30 and I don't get home until 5:30 from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 They did tell me over the phone that they will hold it to Saturday so there is hope.


----------



## tortie

Hey Mike,

 Do you have a black aluminum version of your baby? A black plastic one would be better... (cause it would be lighter)


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## dariusf

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
 You best ensure you pick it up Darius considering it's "signed for" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have the first MK4 and I can't wait to hear your comments. PinkFloyd. [/B] 
 

Hopefully this weekend I will have the time to try it. Can't wait


----------



## tortie

Just ordered an xfeed from mike 

 Can't wait.....


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## tortie

I have been listening to the xfeed mk4 for about a week and I like it. I have not heard of any other crossfeeds before so this is my first "crossfeed experience".

 The xfeed does something good to the sound but I cant describe it. 

 The change is very subtle that in my novice ears, if someone puts on the xfeed in my rig and doesn't tell me, I might not know that its there. IMO It doesn't change anything, meaning the lows, mids and highs stays the same. But with the xfeed on, I can listen to music with my headphones longer. What it adds is some sense of "airy" change, and this is a welcome change for me. Maybe you could call it addition of depth, but not like the ones I experience when listening to music using HEAROs 999 software player. Xfeeds effect is very subtle and doesnt sound "trying" or artificial.

 I'll try to add to this when I can find better words to explain this as im sure I may sound like im not making sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I have to sum it up, the Xfeed makes the music more enjoyable to listen to.

 Good work Mike!


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## Edwood

Awesome work, Mike!

 Are you going to make the Special Edition "Anniversary" X-Feed's anymore?

 How much would the parts cost?

 I love how you kept the X-Feed such a neat little package.

 -Ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## darkclouds

I'd like to thank Mike for his generosity. It was fun being in the X-feed contest. Looks like my luck may be changing. 

 Mike's done a wonderful job with this little unit. The truth is, I wasn't sure what to expect from it. I've become quite accustomed to headphone listening without x-feed as I have a distrust with there sonic changes. In anycase, the X-feed worked quite well. Center image seems to be more stable, coherent and distinct, with the soundstage being less "in your head". I didn't notice any sonic deterioration or anomoly other than a slight drop in volume. I'll attribute both these characteristics to the X-feed being a passive unit, rather than active. If you think about it, that's a very impressive accomplishment. Furthermore, the unit I received looks fantastic. It matches very well with a Headsave Ultra atop the SCD-1. I have some pictures but have no way of posting it. 

 Thanks again Mike and a job well done!


----------



## Edwood

X-Feed LE is just so darn cute there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## PinkFloyd

.


----------



## robert

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*The bass is not affected by the X-Feed. * 
 

having my MAD Ear+ for just about a week (to the hour), and previously a HeadRoom Home (orig. version) for 6 years; i'm really thinking about the x-feed stuff.

 impression so far is that tubes remove whatever causes "fatigue". soundstage is much larger than what i'd heard with the Home. phone has been the grado sr-325 for about a year, hd-600 earlier.

 the HeadRoom circuit certainly does affect tonal balance. transistors certainly do sound gritty (no brickbats about grato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 all of which got me to musing. 

 first point is most music is mastered on near-field monitors in near-field. what soundstage is dialed in was heard with little or no transfer function by the engineer's ears.

 second point is that what x-feed should do, if nothing else, is account for the non-directionality of sub 100Hz. but it gets tricky: simply blending will boost that range by 3db (if i remember the math right). Gary Peacock should sound like he's dead center, most of the time, because that's what the ear hears in an acoustic space. 

 what's a fellow to do??


----------



## Edwood

I am still breaking in my X-Feed I just got. (Cheers, Mike. thank you.)

 My initial impressions:

 I am in bad need of better IC's. especially with the X-Feed adding another pair to the signal path.

 -Subjectively speaking, the X-Feed adds almost zero coloration to the sound. I am rapidly becoming a neutral sound freak. Details deetails deeetails.

 -Testing on a Headroom Little More Power (with filter and crossfeed off, or course.) the sound becomes more directly centered between the ears. Very well blended with no discernable major gaps.

 -Headroom's Crossfeed centers and brings the sound a bit more foward, almost like the sound is centered a bit more towards your nose. It's kind of weird, almost like having the sound feel, kinda nasal. Some may prefer it, but I'm liking the X-Feed's more neutral approach better.

 -Compared to Headroom's Crossfeed. It adds too much midrange, making it a bit muddy, there is a filter to add in more treble, but it makes it sound kinda "sparkly". The Little is pretty warm sounding as it is to begin with.

 -I did find a song that "overshot" the crossfeed from left to right. It was weird. It was like the voice was coming more from the left and then kinda jumped suddenly to the right and vice versa. I will test again with another amp and DAC after full burn in.

 So after full burn in. Testing will be done with a Grace 901, Muse 2 DAC, and Zu HD600.

 I tried the X-Feed with my K1000's by accident (left it in when I switched from using HD600's). It sure did sound weird. Sounds were overshooting from left to right and vice versa.

 I am definitely going to be interested in a switcheable X-Feed later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Sorry, I meant the Headroom Crossfeed add a lot of mids.

 I'm sure about not having the Headroom processor on. Again I will double check with the Grace 901 this time. It was only one song that I heard it.

 -Ed


----------



## tortie

Cool new xfeed mike! That switch will surely make it easier to test and compare the effects of the xfeed in a system.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Sorry, I meant the Headroom Crossfeed add a lot of mids.

 I'm sure about not having the Headroom processor on. Again I will double check with the Grace 901 this time. It was only one song that I heard it.

 -Ed * 
 

LOL, scratch that. Nothing wrong with the X-Feed. Must be a bad recording. Listening to the same song with a Grace 901 and AKG K1000, I heard the same thing. So it's the badly recorded song that's at fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by PinkFloyd _
*Hi Ed,

 I'm glad to hear that it's the recording and not the X-Feed! you had me wondering if a gremlin had crept into the X-Feed on it's journey across the Atlantic 

 Mike. * 
 

Would be a really tiny 'lil gremlin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you considered trying to make an X-feed built into a 1/4" headphone adapter rather than the analogue IC? Like that one posted here before. I guess it could be larger, like a break out box or something. Not quite as big as an Impedanizer like the one for the RKV.

 Would be great for those like me who use a K1000 and other headphones on the same Amp.

 Just a thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Orpheus

hey.... just wanted to say my christmas will be awesome. guess what i got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (duh.... as if this wasn't a pinkfloyd x-feed thread....) yup, he sent me a "Limited Edition Xmas-Feed" for the Christmas exchange. i think it's basically a super-duper X-Feed with nice casing/jacks/and a silver bypass switch. i think he really hates these bypass switches, so he got the only one that he could tolerate--one that's silver.

 welp, i gotta say, the thing works like a charm. it's very subtle though. i mean, i can barely hear the difference when i flick the bypass. but to me, that's good... it still gives you all the advantages of headphones, but with a slight feeling of realism around the sound. the sound quality doesn't change to my ears.... and that's the biggest thing to me.

 and heh he... i thought something was wrong with it at first, but it turned out to be ALL my fault. but in the process, i tested the thing with a multimeter--and it tests excellent. i opened it up.... and ****** man, that guy can really work the soldering pen/heat gun. the internal work is SUPERB. i mean, i have NEVER seen better in a DIY model.

 ...welp, just wanted to say, Mike's a talented guy and with a good heart--he gave the present to give, not to receive. (though his present ain't crap either... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 oh, he sent some cds for me to try too (rips... but don't worry, i intend to buy all of them.) and he has great taste in music too!

 orpheus


----------



## Orpheus

hey... here's a pic of my new buddy in its new home:


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 He sure does look happy next to that lovely looking valve amp, what amp is it???? 
 

 it's a Tube City KP-1. i believe retail price is about $1300. the company had a small room at CES last year. anyway, i think the owner/engineer is building me another preamp with 2a3's and a headphone jack. we'll see what he comes up with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the amp itself is quite nice. only complaint i have is that it doesn't like sources with too much output--it clips if your CD player is TOO hot (that's why i have those weird volume reducing in-line devices on the inputs.) otherwise it's a very transparent preamp, as far as tube preamps go. the volume control is actually a hand made stepped attenuator--i opened it up and looked. the thing is huge! i think just that attenuator would take up 1/2 the space in a MG Head.

 and yes, the crossfeed is very happy!

 for all of you who saw pink's above offer for crossfeeds, take him up on it! it's the most neutral crossfeed i have ever heard. affects the tone of your program much less than Headroom's and the DIY types found in METAs that i have heard! heck, in fact, i heard no tonal change at all.


----------



## unclepuki

Here is a copy of an email that I sent to Mike after purchasing his switched x-feed.

 "Just a quick note to thank you very much for the great product you make. I
 have been listening for about a week or so now with the x-feed and really
 enjoy the subtle nature of the change in sound. I have just got myself the
 marantz cd7300, so you can imagine I have the new toy enthusiasm and have
 been listening alot. The change the x-feed makes to the sound reminds me of
 an old stereo/tape deck that I had, which had a stereo and wide-stereo
 switch, obviously the sound quality is much better, it is the 'feeling' of the
 sound I am trying to describe - no x-feed 'sounds' like wide-stereo, with
 x-feed 'sounds' like the stereo setting. I have it on virtually 100% of the
 time. It is especially good with live recordings which without it can be
 very hard to listen to. Cheers once again for the qucick and friendly
 service.

 Paul"

 The switched model is very useful in that you don't have to fart around changing interconnects to enable/disable the x-feed. It also makes hearing the subtltey of the device a little easier to pick up on. I highly recommend it.


----------

